# Acushnet Police Department launches new Web site



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By TYRA PACHECO, Standard-Times correspondent

ACUSHNET-- In an ongoing effort to strengthen its ties within the community, the Acushnet Police Department has launched a new Web site. 
Designed to improve communication between law enforcement and town residents, the site includes a number of downloadable forms, traffic advisories, school closings, and links to other important Web sites. 
Information about sex offenders is provided, with a direct link to the Commonwealth of Massachusetts Sex Offender Registry Board. 
"It's a high-speed world, and we wanted a place where people could be home and get information, or contact a specific officer," said Police Officer Jeremy Fontes. 
"Communication can be a little smoother." 
While Officer Fontes is quick to point out that emergencies should be reported by calling 911, routine or ongoing communication with the Police Department can happen via email. 
There is a link on the site for reporting a crime, and the department is actively working on making police logs available on the Web site. 
Families living with autism, Alzheimer's, and other challenges will find a number of resources on the Web site as well. Job openings will also be posted. 
"We want it to be something the whole community goes to, the hub for the Internet for the town," said Officer Fontes, who maintains the site. "We would like to see people interact with us on a different level, other than, 'My neighbor's dog is barking.'" 
According to Officer Fontes, work on the Web site began when Michael Alves became chief of the Acushnet Police Department. The site was designed by Dan Alves and Officer Brian Humenuk. 
For more information, visit www.acushnetpd.com.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

They did a pretty nice job. Most departments never update there website.


----------

